
Show HN: Chrome extension I made in 10 minutes - iqster
Apologies in advance because this is very simple. I was at Google IO recently and my interest was piqued by the idea of web apps on chrome/chrome os. Well .. I installed Angry Birds and Plants vs Zombies from the chrome store. But then I felt like writing some code of my own, and deploying it there. I have a (bad?) habit of having dozens of tabs open in my browser. When the computer needs rebooting, I have to manually copy the urls of web pages I care to save for later. Enter my 10 minute hack: GrabTab. Check it out here (free download from the chromestore): https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/lieclmmijfpcdbcejadadfmlmnklkodp and would love to get feature ideas! Thx
======
Acorn
This could actually be quite useful when you have a large number of tabs open,
and want to be able to go back to a blank slate, without losing track of what
websites you were on. Could you maybe add an easy copy/paste features so you
can get the list into a text file?

~~~
iqster
Good thought! Chrome seems to prevent one from accessing the user's clipboard.
There is a workaround through the use of embedding invisible Flash content on
the webpage. I'll look into it. Thx for the feedback :)

------
dwwoelfel
_When the computer needs rebooting, I have to manually copy the urls of web
pages I care to save for later._

In the "On Startup" setting on Chrome's settings page, you can set the browser
to reopen the pages that were open last.

You could also hit Ctrl+Shift+D before you close the browser to bookmark all
open tabs.

~~~
pasbesoin
What kills me is when I forget I've opened an "incognito" window. I close my
regular window, then eventually find the incognito window. At which point I
know that I've lost the tab set that was present in the normal window. (Chrome
is set to remember tabs on (window) exit.)

In Firefox, I use a session manager. I've been reluctant to bulk up Chrome
with extensions, and also unsure which session manager extension I would
choose for it -- it seems much easier to me to identify the quality Firefox
extensions than the quality Chrome extensions. Maybe I'll eventually find one
I feel I can trust and which is smart enough not to preempt regular tab sets
with those from incognito windows.

